#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > تجربیات: تجربه مودم tp link 8961 ver 2

## amingpx

سلام‌این مودم‌ روشن‌نمیشد
.ولتاژ فیکس بودن..کریستال ۴ پایه کنار ایسی وایفای رو  عوض کردم‌حل شد..بعد دیدم وای فای شناسایی نمیشه..فقط و فقط با تعویض ایسی فلش و پروگرام‌ اون مشکل حل شد..حتما ایسی باید عوض بشه

----------

*0916611*,*1212ali*,*ahmad_janson*,*ali m.g*,*firstcartiba*,*hanirayan*,*hojat88*,*mbagheri_464*,*mehran76gh*,*mkalemati*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*pdfman*,*techno.persi*,*yaghob20*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

